# Agility & dog breeding



## AmberSunrise (Apr 1, 2009)

What are your thoughts on letting a girlie who has been bred run in agility (at lowered heights)? I honestly am in a quandary about this since 1) They need the exercise but 2) jumping may be too strenuous. 

Or is jumping okay but not AFrames or DogWalks that they may fall or bail off of?


----------



## Maxs Mom (Mar 22, 2008)

I have agility friends who breed their dogs, they let them continue for a couple weeks. If the dog has been successful and strong prior to the breeding. I don't know what their criteria is for stopping, but I do know Deb ran Em when she was pregnant her last litter. She stopped before she started showing or anything. Maybe if she checks in she can elaborate. 

However, like humans aren't there risks of miscarriages? I guess if it were me, and I had a breeding I was hoping for healthy pups, I would let the mom have time off to work on being a mom. 

:wavey:


----------



## hotel4dogs (Sep 29, 2008)

no idea...but how is Ms. Towhee doing????


----------



## AmberSunrise (Apr 1, 2009)

Ms Towhee seems fine, but I seem to keep finding excuses not to train agility with her LOL 

Obedience yes (no jumping) but not agility. Maybe my procrastination is really my instincts at work? Heck, I am not even putting her up on the grooming table or blow drying her when she gets a bath. She is very cuddly, eating great and meets & greets Faelan and Casey in less than her exuberant fashion...


----------



## DNL2448 (Feb 13, 2009)

With Breeze, I still let her do stuff, mainly field retrieving, unless she felt off. The picture in my signature is her the same day we did the ultrasound and found puppies! At about that time I began to take it easy with her and wouldn't let her play rough with the boys. You DO want her to continue to exercise so she doesn't lose muscle, just don't over do it. She needs to be in shape for puppies.


----------



## Titan1 (Jan 19, 2010)

I am a worrier with stuff like that..LOL! I would get her those wonderful walks you guys always do and do some mental stuff with her but I would not be jumping her at all.. Not even small ones..Like I said.. I am a worrier and if something ever happened and I thought I might have done something to prevent it.. I would never forgive myself but that is totally me..LOL!.. Glad to hear Ms Towhee is doing great!


----------



## tippykayak (Oct 27, 2008)

I don't know about jumping in particular, but moderate exercise is currently seen as quite healthy for pregnant people, so I would assume that the same principle applies to dogs. The better the muscle tone, the better the recovery afterwards.


----------



## IowaGold (Nov 3, 2009)

Well, *I'm* still running agility...

I always thought it was OK the first month or so, but if you are worried about it, what's one more month off with what she's going to be taking off anyway?


----------



## Titan1 (Jan 19, 2010)

IowaGold said:


> Well, *I'm* still running agility...
> 
> I always thought it was OK the first month or so, but if you are worried about it, what's one more month off with what she's going to be taking off anyway?


Sarah.. How are you feeling and when are you due?


----------



## wakemup (Feb 6, 2011)

I stop all jumping and hard running after week 4 or so. Prior to that the pups are usually little walnuts, and well protected. I would definitely keep up training and mental stimulation though. Good luck!


----------



## IowaGold (Nov 3, 2009)

Titan1 said:


> Sarah.. How are you feeling and when are you due?


I feel very normal. Except when I get hungry, I am hungry NOW (yet get full faster!). I'm due April 13. I'm hoping to be feeling good enough to enter our mid-May trial! Thanks for asking.


----------

